# Christmas Star



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hope folks get a good view. We all could use a literal bright spot this year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I went out and looked for it. I hope I was looking at the correct one. It was in the South West sky and was the brightest star I could see.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Enjoying the view now. I thought they would be closer together tonight but still really cool, especially with binoculars.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I was looking between 5:30 and 5:45 and definitely was hoping they would be closer. But with the naked eye they were pretty bright.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Simply majestic. (I imagine)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Went south of town to see it, didn't figure I could see it from the house. 
Looked good from there, when I got home could still see it. 
Was interesting. Not as good as all the hoopla


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Simply majestic. (I imagine)


Yeah, yeah, but you get the Northern Lights.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Hard to get a good picture. But you can see Jupiter's 4 moons, the small dots in a line going down left to right. Saturn on the right. In the spotting scope you can see Saturns rings, can't get it to show up in a picture though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

nickpan said:


> Hard to get a good picture. But you can see Jupiter's 4 moons, the small dots in a line going down left to right. Saturn on the right. In the spotting scope you can see Saturns rings, can't get it to show up in a picture though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your photos. I poorly timed our dinner and we only had a few minutes tonight. I'm hoping to bring out my spotting scope tomorrow. The binocs tonight suffered from poor human control.

I'm normally overly analytical but on this one I just soaked it in. I'm agnostic but knowing how rare this alignment happens the experience was completely worthwhile.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Went and looked, sat and waited, hoped and prayed, but nothin happened.
Sure was nothing that wound prompt me to hop on a camel and ride across the desert.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

We went tubing up at Soldier Hollow (which was awesome) and parked on the east side of Deer Creek to look at it for a while. I thought it was pretty dang cool. However, coolness is measured by the rareness of the event and not the brilliance of the display.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looked at it through the spotting scope. Could see the rings of Saturn. Pretty cool.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

NickPan,
That is the exact same view I had from my driveway, I would swear you took the pic from your Dad’s driveway!

Backcountry,
When you hold your little baby for the first time you won’t be agnostic anymore.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

shaner said:


> Backcountry,
> When you hold your little baby for the first time you won't be agnostic anymore.


Funny, holding my little girl for the first time gave me the courage to admit that I am agnostic leaning to atheist. And it was incredibly comforting


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, I'm with Johnnycake here though unlikely to be atheistic. Holding my baby girl won't change that. I'm looking forward to exploring the world with her and keeping her safe while she does so. She'll be exposed to religion and theology over time as I was raised religious and still have an annotated bible I reference. 

Bummed she won't see this particular celestial alignment but there will be plenty moments of wonder we'll share together.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

shaner said:


> NickPan,
> That is the exact same view I had from my driveway, I would swear you took the pic from your Dad's driveway!
> 
> Backcountry,
> When you hold your little baby for the first time you won't be agnostic anymore.


Well I'm not far from your or my dad! Just up the road from Bryant actually!

We had a good view!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Can this still be seen?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yes and no. As the "Christmas Star" the two planets have diverged noticeably in the last few days. But I believe both planets are still both to be seen on the horizon pretty closer together.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Every time a little baby is born I am flat out amazed.
The human body is an incredibly designed and assembled piece of equipment.
I hope your pregnancy goes well and you are blessed with an incredible little human!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We are excited and in awe. She'll be our one and only and it's been a great adventure so far. The human body is pretty wild. I'm amazed it doesn't malfunction more than it does and I've experienced my fair share of error codes.

And the adventure has only begun. Being a stay at home dad is going to be a new challenge to rise to.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

nickpan said:


> Hard to get a good picture. But you can see Jupiter's 4 moons, the small dots in a line going down left to right. Saturn on the right. In the spotting scope you can see Saturns rings, can't get it to show up in a picture though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like fireworks.

Have a warm and cozy Christmas and a New Year filled with wonderful adventures.


----------

